# Brahma's for protection



## countrylivin (Aug 22, 2012)

When I lived in Mississippi most of local farmers used one Brahma cow in the herd of other cows as a live stock guardian. They swore that they were vicious coyote/stray dog killers. Coyotes are a huge problem there. They were also good with calves. It was common to drive by and see the Brahma laying down with a perfect circle of every calf in the herd laying down around her. Has anyone else seen or tried this? Not sure what climates they like- know they can handle the brutal Mississippi heat.


----------

